# ..italian FOTD



## -*jeje*- (Feb 13, 2007)

hi! I'm new..(ehm excuse my english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
for me is an honor posted my make up in this forum.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





for happiness of red and malvidia..
(red, what tutorial do you want?)

two tutorial with entremauve mac





this?

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/170/3...61a1a94d_o.jpg

or this?
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/186/3...e83188ec_b.jpg


----------



## -*jeje*- (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ..italian tutorials*

little pictures of my tutorials


----------



## malvidia (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ..italian tutorials*

it's wonderful! this is one of your best tutorials!


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi there

This is more of a FOTD (face of the day)

A tutorial is when you post step by step instructions with pictures how to achieve a certain look. I moved it to this forum as it seems to be more pictures of the finished eye.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 13, 2007)

looks pretty


----------



## -*jeje*- (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hi there

This is more of a FOTD (face of the day)

A tutorial is when you post step by step instructions with pictures how to achieve a certain look. I moved it to this forum as it seems to be more pictures of the finished eye._

 
thank you, and excuse me


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 13, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 13, 2007)

Ciao bella. Applicazione bella.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 13, 2007)

very pretty!!! 
tutorials are more like step by step instructions, just like MissChievous said. But anyways, I love both of your looks!


----------



## red (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah Jeje ... love this FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anything interesting for the Spring?

Would love to see a step-by-step


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

u look stunning...purples look heavenly on you hon!
*WELCOME TO SPECKTRA HON!!!!*


----------



## Miss World (Feb 14, 2007)

aww, I can't see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flickr is blocked here where I'm at!


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 14, 2007)

Love the looks!! I shall try those colour combos soon!


----------



## -*jeje*- (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_aww, I can't see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flickr is blocked here where I'm at! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sedness!
I don't know beacuse you have problem to see my fotd

 






 be sorry..

thanks all for compliments


----------



## Vale (Feb 14, 2007)

It's so beautiful my dear


----------



## perlinazzurra (Feb 14, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## malvidia (Feb 14, 2007)

hello to you too perli


----------



## Pei (Feb 14, 2007)

I love the first one!

Blending is good and your eyebrows are really beautiful!


----------



## MACFreak (Feb 14, 2007)

i like the purple on u


----------



## -*jeje*- (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_I love the first one!

Blending is good and* your eyebrows are really beautiful*!_

 





 thank you Pei!


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 15, 2007)

your blending is simply fantastico!


----------



## Sophia (Feb 15, 2007)

Veramente bello! Saluti da Pisa
Sophia


----------



## anastasja (Feb 16, 2007)

great jeje! 
wonderful make up




​


----------



## Salynn (Feb 18, 2007)

nice


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

It's super nice.
Great job.
I am loving it so much, I will try tonight :-0


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2007)

beautiful!!!! i love the purple look!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 22, 2007)

Very pretty ! I love your accent by the way


----------



## User34 (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful! I want entremuave now


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 23, 2007)

I looooovvvveeee the smoky purple eyes. Your makeup looks gorgeous.


----------



## tika (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 8, 2007)

Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 10, 2007)

Nice one,im stil struggling to used my entremauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but this one look great,i can try this


----------



## boudoir (May 10, 2007)

E molto bello!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 10, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## -*jeje*- (May 11, 2007)

uh thank you very very much!!! I'm happy :-D


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 11, 2007)

bellissima! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hey I'm moving to Italy in september ... to aviano, italy. The nearest Mac store is in venice from where I will be living.  Not sure it would be very practical to go there regularly as I will be  one hour north of venice. ah well ..nice to see there are MAC junkies in italia too =)


----------

